# Part Korat? Just curious. :)



## Care (Jun 24, 2009)

Awhile ago, some one mentioned wanting to get a Korat. I'd never heard of this before, so I looked up some pictures, and found that many of them looked like my Smudge! I looked at the "breed personality", and it describes her pretty well  She's definitely not full Korat, her sister was black, I have no idea what her parents and other siblings looked like. 

Here's some pictures, I put her by the window for the second one to try get her colour to show up better:


















She was sleepy and didn't want to stand up, this was the best picture I could get of her body :roll: 








I've resized this picture twice and it *should* be the same size as the other two. Perhaps it just needs time to update? :? Sorry about that one. 

She's about a year and a half, not too fond of other people, but very cuddly with me. She's not too happy when the other cats go anywhere near me. She also has a horizontal "ridge" on her nose of fur that you can sort of see in a few pictures. I don't * think* it's a scar, but it might just be that. 

What do you think, part Korat, or just a gray cat? 8)


----------



## velvet6 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gray cats unite!

I have no idea if you're kitty is a Korat, but she looks exactly like my cat Velvet...down to the hair that forms that ridge-like thing on his nose. 

There are pictures of him in the "Meet my Kitty" forum.

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=59667

Anyway, Smudge is one beautiful lady.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah!! Grey cats rule! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is beautiful. I *love* gray/blue kitties. However, since she has a black sister, I doubt that either of them can be part-Korat.

First, the Korat is a fairly rare breed here in America, and any Korats around will be either expensive and carefully contained show cats or spayed/neutered "pet-quality" cats who are incapable of reproducing.
Second, the Korat has been selectively bred for generations to be homozygous (hmzyg ~ _this means a matched pair of genes and the same genes will be inherited by offspring in the same homozygous pairs as the parents_). No tabby stripes, so no agouti. Black as a base-coat. Full-color which is hairshafts solidly colored and evenly placed over the body, and Dilute which turns black to blue(gray).
This means Korats are hmzyg for: No agouti (aa), Black (BB), Full-color (CC) and recessive Dilute (dd). With such selective breeding and control of the genes available within the breed, as other traits were culled out of the breeding programs, Korats will always be blue/gray and have slim body-types like the Siamese, as both of those breeds were developed in Thailand. 
Finally, our cats carry the genetics for every breed and cats have spread over the world so prolifically, even the genetics from isolated regions are available almost everywhere. The only difference between these cats and purebreds...is many purebreds occured naturally due to regional isolation and as cat fanciers encountered these cats, they brought them home and selectively bred them to 'lock in' (_homozygous gene pairs_) the traits the fancier admired. Today, due to travel exchanging cats from all regions, only the cats who have been selectively bred and their pedigrees tracked and carefully recorded can be called 'purebred'. Due to the valuable nature of these animals...it is very rare for them to be allowed to roam and interact with our common (non-purebred) domestic cat. ...but those genes that make up the pure breeds are out there...and it is entirely possible that these pure-bred traits can be inherited from generations ago.

She really is lovely.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## cat_lvr02 (Jun 22, 2009)

Smudge is adorable, but he might be a korat or he might not be. I have no idea.



> Gray cats unite!
> 
> I have no idea if you're kitty is a Korat, but she looks exactly like my cat Velvet...down to the hair that forms that ridge-like thing on his nose.
> 
> ...


Velvet is so cute! I love the picture of your cat!


----------



## Care (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Heidi, a bit confusing, but I think what that was that while people would be unlikely to let their purebred Korat wander around and breed, any cat could have similar genetics explaining similarities just from breeding not controlled by people? Not sure if I'm interpreting that right. :yikes


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Woo-Hooo! You got it in one! *does a happy dance* I sometimes wonder if anyone understands me when I start to get technical...  ...I have a good bit of difficulty explaining the concept. I'm just glad you got the concept, that makes me happy. ...and not feel like a 'nut'... :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> ...and not feel like a 'nut'... :lol:


Well....let's not go that far! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > ...and not feel like a 'nut'... :lol:
> ...


[overly-dramatic-drama-llama voice] Urgh! I try, and I try....but I just can't win. :dis I get no respect. No respect at all![/overly-dramatic-drama-llama voice]
*Oh! I almost forgot: ..._I tilt my head back and place the back of my wrist against my forehead as I make a loud and audible sigh_...
Woe! Oh, woe is me! (...was that a bit much? It was, wasn't it? I think it was. Just a little too over-the-top. I should have stopped at the 'sigh'.)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

See...you made my point for me! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Huh? _What_? 8O I did not! [my best Nixon voice] *I*, am not a nut! [/ Nixon voice]

:mrgreen:


----------

